# cheaper than last year



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Just booked the usual jaunt for hols and out in April on the Dunkerque route and back in July on mid - morning times is only 78 gbp and this is ordinary booking sans clubs or anything else.
This has got to be very good value compared with rail travel.


----------

